# Imaging Supplies Warehouse Adds Forever Digital Transfer Media



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Imaging Supplies Warehouse, ISW, Maryland Heights, Mo., is now a master distributor of the Forever line of digital transfer media in North America. The company, which offers a full line of supplies for decorating apparel with laser and inkjet transfers, now offers Forever No-Cut Dark LowTemp and No-Cut Light weedless transfer media for OKI Data White Toner printers.

"We are pleased to announce our partnership with ISW," says Bulent Oez, owner, Forever GmbH. "The high demand for a cost-effective, reliable, and easy-to-use method of decorating dark garments has never been stronger, and we'll now be able to better supply our customers in the United States."

"Forever products and specifically the No-Cut Dark LowTemp line are a perfect match with the OKI white toner printers," says Andy Pickering, CEO, ISW. "This partnership enables us to provide a comprehensive package of printers and media for personalizing everything from dark T-shirts to polyester garments and even hard surfaces like mugs. We’re also able to offer a lower cost and greater reliability than anyone in the United States."

For more information, contact ISW at (314) 567-7565; email [email protected]; or visit the website at www.goisw.com.


----------

